# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Oldies

## Madison

This is so relaxing!!!




"You Go To My Head" written in 1938 by J. Fred Coots and Haven Gillespie was recorded by Frank Sinatra (with arranging and conducting by Axel Stordahl) on July 30, 1945. It was included on his very first album, The Voice of Frank Sinatra, released by Columbia Records on March 4, 1946.

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2018),Jen (09-23-2018),Old Tex (10-24-2018),S-N-A-F-U (07-31-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Head is good.

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2018),Madison (09-06-2019),MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

Really Madison, from Arch Enemy to Frankie?  You sure are diverse.......a lot more than I am.

----------

Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Madison

> Really Madison, from Arch Enemy to Frankie?  You sure are diverse.......a lot more than I am.



I was just doing some search ...I never heard that before lol
I knew the name of Frank Sinatra though

----------

OldSchool (10-24-2018)

----------


## Madison

Another soft one lol   :Smiley ROFLMAO:  @Kodiak

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2018),Kodiak (06-24-2018),OldSchool (10-24-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Type O Negative - Black No. 1 (Little Miss Scare -All) [OFFICIAL VIDEO]*

----------


## Madison

*Marilyn Manson - Cry Little Sister*

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (06-25-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

Norwegian goth....... :Headbang:

----------

Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Madison

*ARCH ENEMY - The Eagle Flies Alone (OFFICIAL VIDEO)*

----------

Kodiak (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

Alissa is gorgeous and amazing.  :Headbang:

----------

Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Madison

In This Moment ---Whore

----------

Kodiak (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

:Wtf20:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Madison

Otep---------Ghostflowers

----------


## Northern Rivers

They won't download here in Oz...

But...

IMO, Frank Sinatra was the unassailed master of his art.  :Headbang:

----------

Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Madison

The Hellfreaks ---Boogie Man

----------


## Madison

Bobby Vinton ---Lonely
 :Smiley20:

----------


## Kodiak

> They won't download here in Oz...
> 
> But...
> 
> IMO, Frank Sinatra was the unassailed master of his art.


Some of these I'm not sure you want to see NR, they are FAR removed from Frank Sinatra..........lol.

----------

Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> Bobby Vinton ---Lonely


From Hellfreaks to Bobby Vinton.   :Rofl:

----------

Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Madison

> From Hellfreaks to Bobby Vinton.


Yeah we having fun! lol

----------

Kodiak (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

Here is a Delain song with Alissa coming in about half way...

----------

Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Old Tex

Sinatra was probably the greatest stylist that ever lived. I'm a huge fan but that song isn't one of his best. Celine Dion was also a huge fan of his so she did this video. It's just wonderful.

----------


## Madison

Type O Negative --- Everything dies

Rest in Peace Pete Steele

----------


## Madison

Night Club---Dear Enemy

----------


## Madison

Celtic Music ---Warrior

----------

Kodiak (06-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

Butcher Babies - Monsters Ball

----------


## Madison

*Stick To Your Guns "Married To The Noise"*

----------


## Madison

I really have to put this one again ...I love this 

RAMMSTEIN==========Feuer Frei ! 6796.jpg

----------


## Madison

Fear Factory --- Linchpin

----------


## Madison

*Cutthroat Shamrock "Dirty Old Town"*

----------


## Madison

*Nordic/Viking Music - Víðbláinn*

----------


## Madison

Nox Arcana --- Sanctuary of Shadows

----------


## Madison

Ich Tu Dir Weh --Rammstein

----------


## Madison

I want to be love by you ---Marilyn Monroe   :Smiley20:

----------


## Madison

Dirty Diana

----------


## Madison

Prince - Batman

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Madison (06-25-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (06-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Pass That Bottle - The Devil's Daughters AZ Rockabilly*

----------

Kodiak (06-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Alanis Morissette - You Learn - 7/24/1999 - Woodstock 99 East Stage (Official)*

----------


## Madison

*Broken - Lifehouse*

----------


## Madison

*Buffy Sainte-Marie & Tanya Tagaq "You Got To Run (Spirit Of The Wind)"*

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

ruthless terrier (06-26-2018)

----------


## Madison

You are so beautiful to me

----------


## Madison

*Aerosmith - I Don't Want to Miss a Thing (Video)*

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (06-27-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Five Finger Death Punch - Wrong Side Of Heaven*

----------


## Madison

*ANTHRAX - Evil Twin (Lyric video)*

----------


## Madison

*Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown* :Smiley20:

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Big Dummy (06-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

*AC-DC Thunderstruck / Jet Fighters*

----------



----------


## Madison

*AC DC - Stormy May Day ( Marine Ship Destroyer Waves )*

----------


## Madison

*AC/DC - War Machine (Military Tribute)*

----------


## Madison

*Acdc TNT Aircraft*

----------


## Madison

*Mother Russia - Iron Maiden*

----------

Kodiak (06-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

My dear Scotland 




*Loch Lomond - Peter Hollens*

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Big Dummy (06-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

> 


They are one of my favorite

----------


## Madison

*Type O Negative - 2 Songs - Live at Wacken Open Air 2007*

----------

Big Dummy (06-29-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (06-29-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (06-29-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Big Dummy

> 





> 


How many of you metal heads know this one. Where the current Metallica bassist , Robert Trujillo ,used to really cut loose.

----------

Madison (06-29-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Big Dummy

Infectious Grooves w/ Ozzy

----------


## Madison

*Golden Earing ~ Radar Love (extended) 1973*

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

CCR- I put a spell on you

----------

Kodiak (06-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

I love you more than you`ll ever know....A.W.

----------


## Big Dummy

Chris Cornell and daughter Toni duet. If this doesn’t make you cry...

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Kodiak (06-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

Welcome to the jungle --- Live

----------


## Madison

Eagles --- One of these nights LIVE

----------


## Madison

Lynyrd Skynyrd ----Sweet Home Alabama 1977

----------


## Madison

Steve Earl --- Copperhead Road

----------


## Madison

Jamey Johnson -- Rebel Soldier

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (07-22-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Russian Special Forces - Phantom 2018*

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (07-22-2018)

----------


## Madison

The Headpins ---Feel My Body

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (07-22-2018)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (07-22-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

This is one of my favorite oldies. There is something about it that is sooo relaxing.

----------

Madison (07-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

No sunshine when she`s gone

----------


## Madison

*George Thorogood - One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer*

----------


## Madison

*Steve Earle - Copperhead Road*

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> *Steve Earle - Copperhead Road*


Awesome, @Madison!
I had completely forgotten about the song. 

Tells a great story, too.

----------

Madison (07-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

*THE HARLEY SONG*

----------


## Madison

*Blackbriar - Until Eternity*

----------


## Madison

*ARCH ENEMY - The World Is Yours*

----------


## Madison

*Hollies - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress*

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Golden Earing ~ Radar Love*

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-29-2018),Kodiak (07-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Canned Heat - On The Road Again (Alternate Take)*

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

@Madison. 

   For you doll.   :Smile: 









 Joe :

----------

Madison (07-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Dope - Everything Sucks*

----------


## Madison

*Fear Factory - Linchpin*

----------


## Kodiak

> *Dope - Everything Sucks*


You kill me Madison.......... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (07-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Merle Haggard I'm A White Boy*

----------

MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Rebel Son - Redneck Piece Of White Trash*girl-happy-dance-smiley-emoticon.jpg

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison

*PIKES EDGE - Just Go To Hell*

----------

Kodiak (07-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

*RAMMSTEIN "Links 2 3 4" English Lyrics*

----------


## Madison

*The Pretty Reckless - Make Me Wanna Die*





For Harly girl

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I was just doing some search ...I never heard that before lol
> I knew the name of Frank Sinatra though


Keep this in mind
Descartes said: "To Be Is To Do"
Voltaire said:  "To Do Is To Be"
Sinatra said:  "Do Be Do Be Do"

----------

Madison (07-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Night Club - "Your Addiction"*

----------


## Madison

*Gin Wigmore - Hey Ho*

----------


## Madison

*Nightwish - Sleeping Sun*

----------

Kodiak (07-29-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

Swedish babes doing Motorhead.....  :Headbang:

----------

Madison (07-30-2018),MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

If this is what passes for music these days I am glad I am partially deaf!!

----------


## Madison

*Brewery Sessions - Colter Wall - "The Devil Wears a Suit and Tie"*

----------


## Madison

*EXIT EDEN - Total Eclipse Of The Heart (Bonnie Tyler Cover)*

----------


## Madison

*Ghoultown "Drink With The Living Dead"*

----------


## Madison

*KONGOS - Come with Me Now*

----------


## Madison

*Best Trump Song Ever!*

----------



----------


## Madison

*Seether - Let You Down*

----------



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (07-30-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> *Best Trump Song Ever!*


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (07-30-2018),MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

> 


It`s written :  [COLOR=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.88)]Cette vidéo n'est pas disponible.
[/COLOR] :Angry20:

----------


## Kodiak

> It`s written :  [COLOR=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.88)]Cette vidéo n'est pas disponible.
> [/COLOR]


I see it just fine.  :Dontknow:

----------

Madison (07-30-2018)

----------


## Madison

> I see it just fine.


Probably ====bcuz of quebeckistan -   canadakistan shit   :Sad20:

----------

Kodiak (07-30-2018)

----------


## Madison

@Kodiak ...wierd I can see this one

----------

Kodiak (07-30-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Suicide Squad - "Ballroom Blitz"*

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Here an old one just for you @Madison.  :Romeo:  :Danceshout:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (07-30-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Frank Zappa - Joe's garage*

----------


## Madison

> Here an old one just for you @Madison.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Madison

*ARCH ENEMY - The Race (OFFICIAL VIDEO)*

----------

Kodiak (07-30-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (07-30-2018)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

Being raised in Pacific Beach, CA. (bedroom community of San Diego)  The "Beach Boys" brought it all home to me...

----------

Madison (08-01-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Five Finger Death Punch - Wash It All Away*







*Five Finger Death Punch - The Pride*

----------


## Madison

*Green Jelly - Three Little Pigs*

----------

Kodiak (08-01-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - Why Me?*

----------


## Madison

*Cherry Poppin' Daddies - "Zoot Suit Riot"*

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (08-01-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (08-01-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Metallica: Now That We're Dead*

----------

Kodiak (08-01-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Metallica - Don't Tread on Me*

----------


## Madison

'Ritual`

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Kodiak (08-01-2018),Madison (08-08-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Madison (08-08-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Daily Bread (08-01-2018),Madison (08-08-2018),Rita Marley (08-02-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Some more Bread from  D Bread

----------

Madison (08-08-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


That ones my all time favorite

----------

Kodiak (08-02-2018),Madison (08-08-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Daily Bread (08-08-2018),Madison (08-08-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

If this one came on while "parking" , it was a guarantee you'd get some .

----------

Rita Marley (08-02-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Of Monsters And Men - Love Love Love*

----------


## Madison

This tribute is dedicated to all U.S. Marines and their families!

*AC/DC - Back in Black (Military Tribute)*

----------

Daily Bread (08-08-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Brave Canadian Soldier*

----------


## Madison

*Alive Again*

----------


## Madison

*bran van 3000 - Drinkin in LA

*HELL-A
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Madison

*KONGOS - Come with Me Now*

----------


## Madison

*AFTER DARK DANCER - exotic pole dancing session*

----------


## Madison

*Anastasia Sokolova*Just because it`s ......a nice Art...after all she is the Champion

----------



----------


## Madison

*Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning*

----------

MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Angels in Heaven - Chris Rodrigues & the Spoon Lady*

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> *Anastasia Sokolova*
> 
> Just because it`s ......a nice Art...after all she is the Champion


I used to support the arts!

----------

Madison (08-11-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Dueling Banjos (Bluegrass style)*

----------


## Madison

*"RumbleStrippin'" from Justin Johnson's "Drivin' it Down"*

----------


## Madison

> I used to support the arts!


She is  :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> She is


Not as  :Thumbsup20:  as you.

----------

Madison (08-11-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Billy Gibbons - La Grange (Live From Daryl's House) *

----------


## Madison

*Metallica - Master of Puppets (Live) [Quebec Magnetic]*Recorded live on November 1, 2009 at Colisée Pepsi in Quebec City, Quebec

----------



----------


## Madison

*Chloe Gardiol Aerial Hoop "Cry Me A River"*

----------


## Madison

*CRUCIFIED BARBARA - Rock Me Like The Devil*

----------


## Madison

*Rebel Son - Drunk As A Skunk*

----------


## Madison

*Old Commercials That Would Be "Politically Incorrect" Today

* :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## MrogersNhood

That's 


> 


That's purty damn good!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------

OneDumbBlonde (08-20-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Here's a good 'un from '79:

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## Madison

female version lol
*In This Moment [EXPLICIT] "Closer" NIN Cover // SiriusXM // Octane*

----------


## Madison

*RAMMSTEIN "Ich Will" English Lyrics HD*

----------


## Madison

*In This Moment - Sick Like Me (Official Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Concrete Blonde - Everybody Knows*

----------


## Madison

*Nightwish "The Phantom Of The Opera" with lyrics*

----------

Kodiak (08-26-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

Some of this music scares me.

----------


## Kodiak

Nothing like classic Norwegian Goth music....

----------

Madison (08-26-2018)

----------


## Madison

> *The Pretty Reckless - Make Me Wanna Die*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Harly girl


Still love that song

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

*Jace Everett - Bad Things*
now it`s true I go yo bed  :Cool20:

----------


## Madison

*Rammstein - Links 2 3 4 (Live @Bråvalla 2016)*

----------


## Madison

*Grave Digger - The Brave/Scotland United*From band new DVD The Clans Are Still Marching (2011) featuring Baul Muluy Pipes & Drums and Van Canto. Wacken 2010

----------


## Madison

"My Way"Performed by Frank Sinatra

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Madison (01-05-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

*Dokken - "Alone Again" (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*George Thorogood - Bad to the Bone lyrics*

----------

Brat (04-21-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-21-2019),Madison (04-21-2019)

----------


## Madison

> 


Oh this is so cute !!  :Thumbsup20:   LOL
I never heard that song !  :Smile: 
Thanks....I`ll send it to my sister

----------

Brat (04-21-2019),Daily Bread (04-21-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Stray Cats - Rock this town LIVE*

----------

Brat (04-21-2019),Daily Bread (04-21-2019)

----------


## Madison

*KOBRA AND THE LOTUS - "Black Velvet"*

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

Brat (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-21-2020),Knightkore (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-21-2020),Knightkore (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

And the hits just keep on coming

----------

Knightkore (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Knightkore (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Knightkore (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

One more from this ol timer before I take my nap ! :Yawn:

----------

Knightkore (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

The naps over !

----------

Knightkore (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Knightkore (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Knightkore (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

This one's for my HS buddy Rich

----------

Madison (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Madison (02-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I got a A+ in Spanish after watching video a few hundred times .

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Abbey

I don't know how to  post  it here but,  a favorite of mine  has  always been.....Get Together,  by , Youngbloods.

----------


## OldSchool

> I don't know how to  post  it here but,  a favorite of mine  has  always been.....Get Together,  by , Youngbloods.






With lyrics for the hearing impaired.

----------

Abbey (02-21-2020),Brat (02-25-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Found this 'in cue'




 :Happy20:

----------

Abbey (02-21-2020),Brat (02-25-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (02-25-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> With lyrics for the hearing impaired.


 Thanks @OldSchool.

----------

OldSchool (02-21-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


Wouldn't be surprised if nobody 'likes' that one.....

I've been there, years ago, all heart-broken...... it sucked. Made a conscious decision to never go there again.

Still, tune has some nice guitar

----------

Brat (02-25-2020)

----------


## Madison

Tony Bennett performing "The Way You Look Tonight" from Live 2014









 :Smiley ROFLMAO: Timeless scene from the 1936 movie "Swing Time". Fred Astaire singing "The Way You Look Tonight"

----------

Brat (02-25-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

> 



Can you imagine Cher doing this now?  And dang.....1975?  I didn't think they were allowed to show this much skin back then.  This is practically a Superbowl display of flesh.

----------


## dinosaur

1971 - Rare Earth ...

----------

Brat (02-25-2020),Knightkore (02-25-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

Also 1971 - Ides of March

----------


## dinosaur

I can't remember when exactly - Simon and Garfunkel

----------

Brat (02-25-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

The first record I ever owned, given to me as a gift with my brand new record player.  I must have been 5 or 6.  The record was red vinyl, clear.

----------

Brat (02-25-2020),Kodiak (02-25-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

From memory my first record was a hand-me-down Elvis Pressley 78 with Jailhouse Rock on one side, Treat Me Nice on the other....

----------

Brat (02-25-2020),dinosaur (02-25-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

Every Saturday, my dad and stepmom went square dancing at a local grade school.  My younger sister and I would always find something interesting to do while they danced.  It was one of those things we really weren't interested in, but the women sure were purty in their dresses.

----------

Brat (02-25-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Brat (02-25-2020)

----------

